# Nintendo Switch x2



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I bought my children a Nintendo Switch each for Christmas. So far I have bought them hard versions of the games but have now signed them up for the Nintendo online accounts. Both kids want animal crossing can I buy it once digitally and then can it be shared or played multiplayer? The last games machine I had was the Nintendo N64 so I am very out of touch.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought my children a Nintendo Switch each for Christmas. So far I have bought them hard versions of the games but have now signed them up for the Nintendo online accounts. Both kids want animal crossing can I buy it once digitally and then can it be shared or played multiplayer? The last games machine I had was the Nintendo N64 so I am very out of touch.


No you have to buy it for each user. A given user can only have 1 primary console.

I did the same this Christmas and unfortunately its a case of buying two of everything


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I also wouldn’t buy digital versions of games unless you get a really good deal. 
You can always sell/trade physical games at CEX etc and the kids can share them.


----------

